# Cruising sailboats for sale



## welch (Aug 5, 2002)

Looking for information on yards, marinas, and brokers who specialize in dealing with sailboats already set-up for cruising or offshore; out of the Ft. Lauderdale area. That was a mouthful but you get the idea.
Dave


----------



## joshuaallen (Mar 15, 2012)

*vessels for sale*

Commercial promotion edited out.

note to poster ... if you try that again you will be banned from the site.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

First of all Joshuaallen, you did not answer the OP question but made a selfish plug for your website. Please read the rules for advertisers. 
For the OP question it depends on which boat you are looking for, budget, size of boat, mono vs cat. While there are a lot of brokers in the area, I would consider most of the brokers do not specialize in just cruising sailboats. In my own search for my perfect boat, most brokers I deal with don't know squat about boats and boat systems. Most owners just list their boat with a broker they feel comfortable with in selling their boat. All the brokers care about is selling you a boat not necessarily the boat you need or want.


----------



## sdcornwell (Aug 17, 2003)

We used Pepper at Jordan Yachts and Lori at Bollman Yachts in Ft. Lauderdale to buy our 83 C&C Landfall 43 five years ago. Excellent knowledge of used offshore cruising sailboats. We're now listing her for sale and returned to Bollman to do the listing.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: vessels for sale*



joshuaallen said:


> (commercial links removed) provides an alternative way to advertise and sell boats and boating equipment. We have a range of boats and yachts for sale as well as smaller dinghies and tenders and kayaks etc.


As Monty Python would say:

Spam, spam, spam, wonderful spam....

Oh and how is it in any way different from all the other legitimate websites to list your boat for sale?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Spam brings out the bst of us! lolol

Being as this post had NO answers, the op has 3 posts, the question was 8 yrs ago in 2004......he either has a boat, is on a 2nd or thrid boat, or gave up and did not buy a boat.............

marty


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I have never seen a broker or a website that specifically specializes in sailboats already setup for cruising, whether offshore or anything else. The best you might hope for is to find a broker who is knowledgeable in this area. I would suggest you educate yourself as much as you can until you feel pretty confident as to what, exactly, you are looking for. Then you will be able to interview several brokers and get a feel for how knowledgeable they are, and whether they understand exactly what you want.

Good luck.


----------



## DirtySouth (Apr 18, 2012)

this question still interests me, y'all.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

DirtySouth,the brokerage market is small enough anyway so nobody specializes in anything. This is not to say that there are not brokers who are not knowledgeable. There are many who can turn you unto a boat suitable for your needs but you will have to do as DeverdOn suggests and arm yourself with some knowledge of your own and do interviews of perspective brokers. It has been my experience that no two cruisers are alike and I have had to learn through trial and error my must shoulds and coulds.


----------



## DirtySouth (Apr 18, 2012)

thank you much.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I say do some searching on Yachtworld. Most of what the brokers I have used just forward me those listings. It will give you a good idea as to what is available in your area. You might just happen to notice the same broker has a few listings that interest you, and I would start with them.


----------

